# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ ДЛЯ БИЗНЕСА — 105% ГАРАНТИЯ ИЛИ ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ. БЕЗ СЛИВА БЮДЖЕТА.

## diyiw17625

Лиды Форекс — Горячие лиды.
Лиды для финансовых рынков от 10$ штуку.
ГЕО: Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан, Литва, Латвия, Эстония ,Прибалтика, Польша, Ru Европа.
RED DEVIL – профильная арбитражная команда, которая занимается лидогенерацией. В состав входят арбитражники, которые работают исключительно с тематическим трафиком, что позволяет достигать эффективных результатов при работе.
Разнообразные источники платного трафика: Facebook, Google Ads, Yandex Direct, тизерные сети.
Способны генерировать объемы. Наш приоритет – лить, как минимум, 50 лидов в день, но можем и 100+, если существует такая потребность.
Оплачиваете определенное количество лидов, получаете лидов, далее предоставляете отчет по трафику и получаете замены, после чего заказ считается выполненным.
Chargeback
(Цена фиксированная)
СНГ — $14
RU Европа — $16
Инвестиции | Forex | Опционы
(Цена плавающая)
Казахстан – от $10
Россия – от $12
Беларусь – от $10
RU Европа – от $14
МИНИМАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКАЗ – 50 ЛИДОВ
Замены:
Меняем следующих лидов: Неверный номер, Нет 18 лет, Трэш-заявка (под “трэш-заявкой” подразумевается заявка с неадекватным набором текста, которая даже не идет в обработку), Автоответчик, Не оставлял заявку / не регистрировался, Нет ответа (меняется в том случае, если процент высокий (обсуждается индивидуально)
Чтобы получить подробную информацию пишите в телеграмм https://t.me/reddeviIfx @reddeviIfx
reddevilleads@gmail.com

----------


## Adode772

Есть база банков рф?

----------


## wekoxe8048

> Есть база банков рф?


Хороший продавец @reddeviIfx, на базу не кидает, работаем с ним давно. Лучше пиши ему в телеграмм сразу, мы у него брали базу сбербанк под службу безопасности, база хорошая.

----------


## REDDEVIL4323

> Хороший продавец @reddeviIfx, на базу не кидает, работаем с ним давно. Лучше пиши ему в телеграмм сразу, мы у него брали базу сбербанк под службу безопасности, база хорошая.


Продам Лиды на форекс, бинарные опционы, инвестиции - Продажа / покупка Лидов
Лиды Форекс — Горячие лиды.
Лиды для финансовых рынков от 10$ штуку.
ГЕО: Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан, Литва, Латвия, Эстония ,Прибалтика, Польша, Ru Европа.
RED DEVIL – профильная арбитражная команда, которая занимается лидогенерацией. В состав входят арбитражники, которые работают исключительно с тематическим трафиком, что позволяет достигать эффективных результатов при работе.
Разнообразные источники платного трафика: Facebook, Google Ads, Yandex Direct, тизерные сети.
Способны генерировать объемы. Наш приоритет – лить, как минимум, 50 лидов в день, но можем и 100+, если существует такая потребность.
Оплачиваете определенное количество лидов, получаете лидов, далее предоставляете отчет по трафику и получаете замены, после чего заказ считается выполненным.
Charge-back | Инвестиции | Forex | Опционы | Crypto | База данных казино | Форекс лиды | Клиентские базы данных банков | Бады.
Чтобы получить подробную информацию пишите в телеграмм https://t.me/reddeviIfx @reddeviIfx
reddevilleads@gmail.com

----------

